# What's your Roll Up The Rim talley so far?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mine is NOTHING!

Absolutely nothing!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I don't buy much coffee so I rarely win anything.

But this year out of 3 coffees since it started, I have won a donut and a muffin.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*not much*

3 coffee so far i think...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

6 coffees so far. No cars or anything substantial yet. Why don't they give away guitars or amps??


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> 6 coffees so far. No cars or anything substantial yet. Why don't they give away guitars or amps??


I got a muffin once! Least, I think it was a muffin. The girl said it was but it looked more like a Timbit to me!

Maybe she was new...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It keeps telling me to go back and get another one....


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I keep winning this "please play again" thing. Other than that ZIP!! 

Brian


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I have bought 3 tim hortons coffees since the games begun. Technically I bought the first... and then won the other two, it was pretty sweet. Could really use a new car though.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

2 in 9 or 10... I think. Just coffees though... no cars *sniff*


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I keep winning that overdrive pedal....

















The Tri A Gain :banana:

the tree hugger in me still things there's something wrong with getting a cup of coffee in a cup, and another cup to throw away.....I'd rather exploit the forest to build a guitar or go skiing.

Andy


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not a coffee drinker but I do wish people would stop littering with these cups , they are everywhere  Take them home and toss them in the recycling .


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm running about 4 for 10 or 12-ish. All coffees. booooo

I want the boat!!!


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

2/4. Both winners were coffee.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

1-2. Donut for me.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Zip so far, but if you tally up my total for the last 3 years, well.........it's still zip! HAHHAH! No luck for me at Timmy's! Sometimes I get to wondering if they have ANY cups with prizes on them!
-Mikey


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

0-0... I have yet to drink a full cup of coffee in my entire life. Not a big fan... obviously.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

wnpgguy said:


> 0-0... I have yet to drink a full cup of coffee in my entire life. Not a big fan... obviously.


Hot Chocolate is the key.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

This kind of reminds me of the old guy that went into Tim's and rolled up the rim and got way excited. He ran up to the front counter claiming he had won a motorhome, and when the girl at the counter said he was mistaken, he went into a fit and demanded to see the manager. When the boss came to see what was going on, the man defiantly stated that he had won a motorhome and wanted to collect his prize. The manager informed him that they were not even giving away a motorhome as a prize, and asked what had led him to think that he had indeed won one. The old guy smugly showed him his coffee cup with the rim that clearly said 'Win A Bagel'!
-Mikey
P.S. GROAN! LOL!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> the tree hugger in me still things there's something wrong with getting a cup of coffee in a cup, and another cup to throw away.....I'd rather exploit the forest to build a guitar or go skiing.
> 
> Andy


I throw the plastic lid in with the plastic bottles and the paper cup in with the news papers.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have now won two coffees.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Some old guy at work has a doohickey to roll up his cup rim. He was going around saying he could do rim jobs until someone told him what a rim job really was. We should have left him going longer:banana:.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

At his advanced age just imagine the experience he must have giving rim jobs!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

bscott said:


> I keep winning this "please play again" thing. Other than that ZIP!!
> 
> Brian


Hey Brian; welcome! I never ever win because I get cups that don't have any winning thing at all, (small black).

My brother's name is bscott too BTW but he ain't a player. :wave:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

3-coffee
1-donut
Not bad so far. Probably about 4 out 8.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Absolutly nothing! And I grab one almost everyday.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I think I'm about 3 fer 12. All coffee wins.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Wooohooo! Finally got a free cup of coffee out of the deal today...first in about 20 cups of coffee. I think I will treat myself to a LARGE cup tomorrow.


----------



## KyL. (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol^ Two coffee, and another two donuts. But im trying to stay away from them haha.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I worked at tim hortons until recently, who wants insider tips?

I bought two and won a free coffee, though I couldnt claim anything till a month after i stopped working there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...ONE FREE COFFEE!

:banana::smilie_flagge17::food-smiley-015:

-dh


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> who wants insider tips?


I'm listening...
:smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

butterknucket said:


> Mine is NOTHING!
> 
> Absolutely nothing!


Hey, I win. Never even been in a Tim Hortons. Ever.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

marshall man- You can get this through the company if you want all the regulations, but you can only win certain things in certain provinces on a certain size. The 2008 Toyota matrix is not a free car, (don't quote me on this) but I'm pretty sure its a four year lease. If towards the end of RUtR you order your coffee and they don't have a RUtR cup in that size and ask you to upgrade, DON'T their supposed to give you a cup in an available size anyways. At least thats what the training says.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

4 for 6 so far this year (I don't buy much coffee). Considering last year I didn't win anything that's pretty impressive. I've only been winning coffees and donuts though.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm getting the shakes trying to win SOMETHING besides a coffee or donut!


----------

